
The Value of Being Transparent, Especially When It's Hard - dannyolinsky
http://blog.statuspage.io/the-value-of-being-transparent-when-its-hard
======
aidanhs
The links in this article go to some very good case studies on getting the
correct tone for downtime status updates.

However, I found the most interesting link the one about open salaries [1] -
are there any other businesses doing similar things? I'd be inclined to
consider it a very strong mark in their favour as a workplace.

[1] [https://open.bufferapp.com/introducing-open-salaries-at-
buff...](https://open.bufferapp.com/introducing-open-salaries-at-buffer-
including-our-transparent-formula-and-all-individual-salaries/)

~~~
stevenklein
Good question -- I personally don't know of anyone else who is doing the whole
"Open Salaries" thing. Does anyone else?

~~~
irishcoffee
Ironically, I think all government agencies have open pay scales and everyone
knows exactly how much everyone else makes.

~~~
swombat
Open pay scales are a start, but non-transparent salaries can easily hide in
there if all you have is pay scales.

You need two things for actual salary transparency:

1) Everyone's actual salary is accessible - as in, the actual amount they're
paid each month, the transaction. This way everyone can _know_ that there's
nothing unfair hiding in there.

2) The reason why everyone's salary is what it is is transparent and
accessible. Otherwise, the unfairness moves to how people are assigned to
different salary bands. "John got assigned to Salary Band E3 because he plays
golf with the boss" should not be a possible scenario. If it is, you don't
have transparent salaries.

Compensation isn't just made up of numbers, it's made up of explanations too.

~~~
bcg1
I think this level of detail is pretty good, even though it doesn't have
specific transactions necessarily:

[http://seethroughny.net/index.php?cID=375](http://seethroughny.net/index.php?cID=375)

AFAIK this is compiled by a non-governmental organization however.

